# Any good MySQL front-ends?



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a good MySQL gui such as the one at http://www.heidisql.com/screenshots.php. Does anyone know of anything in the ports?


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 20, 2010)

I use webyog's SQLYog Community Edition

It runs on windows only.

You can make it run on freebsd by installing wine.

I use it under freebsd 8.0, with wine of course


----------



## gilinko (Mar 20, 2010)

There is always the tool created by mysql databases/mysql-workbench52, though that only works with mysql versions from 5.0 and newer. There also is a 5.1 release of mysql-workbench(also in ports), however that doesn't have the server administration part. And 5.2 is still in alfa/beta...


----------

